# How much are you willing to pay if there was ever a BEST cube?



## amostay2004 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm sure most of us here agree that no cube is perfect and every cube has its advantages and drawbacks. But let's just say that such a cube actually exists and is the perfect match for you, for example a cube that:

- Never pops in a lifetime
- Cuts corners better than any other cubes out there
- Is a breeze at disassembling/assembling
- Never locks up 
- Smoother than every other cubes but not too smooth that you can't control (in short: perfect smoothness for you)
- Has no hardware problems eg. centre caps never fall out
- Never needs lube and will stay smooth for a lifetime
- Will not deteriorate even a little bit in a lifetime
- etc etc.

I'm just giving examples. Some people might not like cubes that cut corners too much, maybe. Just think of it as YOUR perfect cube, not anyone else's. And also assume that there will be no other cube produced in the future that will be better in any way than this perfect cube. Which means if you're not a cube collector and only use for speed purposes, you will only have to purchase this one cube and you're good for life.

So the question now is: how much would you spend on this imaginary perfect cube? State your answers in USD for comparing purposes 

My answer:
2x2 - ~$30
3x3 - ~$100
4x4 - ~$100
5x5 - ~$100

Sure a 4x4 and 5x5 would cost much more than a 3x3 to produce but I just love all 3x3 events and a perfect 3x3 cube for me is reallly worth it =)


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2- ~$20
3x3- ~$30
4x4- ~$35
5x5- meh.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 3, 2009)

Id pay a lot for 3x3 and 4x4.
For 2x2 and 5x5 I wouldn't pay much considering I'm fine with the ones I have, but I'd certainly like to have them.

6x6: Infinite. I. Need. Amazing. 6x6. Want. Sub. 3. Average.

7x7: Meh, I'm fine with mine?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm from yorkshire, so I'm quite stingy.

I'd probably wait until I got sub-15 averages to get the "Ultimate" cube, so not much.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2: $20, don't care much about 2x2
3x3: $1000, if it's perfect for speed and OH and so on I would gladly pay this
4x4: $200
5x5: $35, v-5 is good enough for me 
6x6: $200
7x7: $200
also, megaminx: $100


----------



## mmMarco17 (Dec 3, 2009)

$1700 for the lot.

Now, if I could only find me $1694 dollars somewhere..


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 5x5: $35, v-5 is good enough for me



That was what I was thinking as well, but I bought a 2nd v-5 when my black one got too loose. So technically I spent $70 in search for a good 5x5, and I'd be willing to pay the extra $30 if it isn't prone to internal lockups and is easier to assemble/disassemble =p AND is slightly smoother yet easier to control


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2x2: $64
3x3x3: $256
4x4x4: $128
5x5x5: $128
6x6x6: $128
7x7x7: $128
Square-1: $128
Megaminx: $96
Gigaminx: $192
Pyraminx: $64


Get me a proven perfect cube, and I WILL buy it for $256.

D-II was great out of the box, but I still need the solid/heavy, easy feel of my competition A's.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2:$20
3x3:$50
4x4:$100
5x5:$100
6x6:$100
7x7:$100

o_o

It'd be more if I wasn't broke and wouldn't have chop off and sell random limbs to buy these cubes.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 3, 2009)

1x1 uhhh 5 dollars
2x2 $30
3x3 $50
4x4 $60
5x5 $60
6x6, 7x7 $100 each


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd want to buy a perfect magic. One that never breaks, and never locks up or gets too loose or tight.

2x2-40
3x3-80
Magic-60

I wouldn't buy any others, unless they were cheap.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2009)

hyunchoi98 said:


> 1x1 uhhh 5 dollars


Then have I got a deal for YOU!


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 3, 2009)

Hahahaha QQ. 

2x2- Maybe 5 dollars....
3x3- 50
4x4- 30-40
5x5- 80
6x6- 90
7x7- 100

I'm going with those. Notice I don't like 2x2 and 4x4?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Hahahaha QQ.
> 
> 2x2- Maybe 5 dollars....
> 3x3- 50
> ...


Maybe if you had cood cubes you would.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 3, 2009)

Still..$30-40 is not a small amount for something you 'don't like'


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 3, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Hahahaha QQ.
> 
> 2x2- Maybe 5 dollars....
> 3x3- 50
> ...



Why not buy the 2x2 for 10, then sell it to Rowe or someone for quite a bit more?


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 3, 2009)

> Just think of it as YOUR perfect cube, not anyone else's


I'm sure some people would try to steal it 
but it would've been awesome.
now on topic
'bout 30 USD. i know that better cubes doesn't makes that much of a difference and that i'm already spending too much money on new cubes


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 3, 2009)

2x2: 40
3x3: 50
4x4: 300. my favorite event?
5x5: 35, meh, v-cubes nicely broken in are nice.
6x6: 100
7x7: 150?


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 4, 2009)

some people are highly unreasonable ==" paying over 50 for a perfect 3x3x3
*rich people* ...

i only use the 3x3x3 so i would pay 50 aussie dollars 
but i doubt they would sell JUST a rubiks cube for over 50 dollars...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2009)

thiJUMBA said:


> some people are highly unreasonable ==" paying over 50 for a perfect 3x3x3
> *rich people* ...


That's not unreasonable at all. The first post pretty much said that it's the best cube you will ever have, and that it will never get worse or wear out. Unless you're very slow, the value of having the best cube is at the very least the cost of every other cube you'll ever have to buy for speedsolving in the future... and if you include the enjoyment, recognition, prizes, records, etc. you can get from being extra good at 3x3, I think paying several hundred dollars is a pretty good deal.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sure many of us have spent several times that amount just searching for the perfect cube (not to mention replacing old worn out/broken cubes). This is especially true if you factor in the cost of the time it takes to assemble, tune and break in new cubes. If you could buy one perfect cube that will last you the rest of your life, $50 is not unreasonable at all for those of us who are dedicated to cubing.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

4x4x4 cube good for BLD (turns single inner slices easily without risk of ripping out edges, stable yet easy to execute outer turns, etc.) :
$200

5x5x5 cube good for BLD (ditto above): $35, I agree with Michael's post - the V-cube is pretty much WOW for me for 5x5x5 BLD.

Chris


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 4, 2009)

shelley said:


> I'm sure many of us have spent several times that amount just searching for the perfect cube (not to mention replacing old worn out/broken cubes). This is especially true if you factor in the cost of the time it takes to assemble, tune and break in new cubes. If you could buy one perfect cube that will last you the rest of your life, $50 is not unreasonable at all for those of us who are dedicated to cubing.



im dedicated, but my parents don't give me any pocket money or anything so if i just asked them for 100 bucks for a cube, they would be " what the hell?! very funny joke, are you trying to trick me?! no rubik's cube is 100 dollar "


----------



## Omniscient (Dec 4, 2009)

how much would you pay for a pill to see everything in slow motion? 
100€ 
for the perfect cube 99€.99cent


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Actually, the situation proposed by this thread is simply imaginary, so ignore other factors such as selling the cube to others, getting it stolen, or persuading parents to buy them. 

Just, how much would you value a perfect cube if it ever existed


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 4, 2009)

Omniscient said:


> how much would you pay for a pill to see everything in slow motion?
> 100€
> for the perfect cube 99€.99cent



depends on what i see in my life time...
and i wouldn't buy a pill... i'd buy a packet of 12 for 5 dollars X)



amostay2004 said:


> Actually, the situation proposed by this thread is simply imaginary, so ignore other factors such as selling the cube to others, getting it stolen, or persuading parents to buy them.
> 
> Just, how much would you value a perfect cube if it ever existed



if thats the case then i'd be willing to buy the 3x3x3 for 100 dollars cos i've got 3 experimental cubes and other cubes, so that 100 dollar cube would save space in my room X)


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

5 bucks for 2-7 set. Hey, in my imagination, cost of production of those cubes is almost non-existent.

But really, erm...400$ for a 7x7.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 4, 2009)

I really need a perfect square-1 (can cut corners 30+ degrees, normal smoothness,absolutely no lock ups, no pops, lifetime stickers etc.)...priceless.
But the truly perfect cube depends on you loving it or not, a cube won't be perfect 
if you don't like it, even it has all the special features.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2009)

3x3x3- $50
I don't really use any other puzzle for speedsolving except for 2x2x2, but I'm not serious with that.


----------



## Micael (Dec 4, 2009)

I am mostly into multi bld, so I guess I would ruin myself if such a cube ever appears.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: lolwut
3x3: 3.99
4x4: lolwut
5x5: i really dont care for it
6x6: see 5x5*
7x7: see 6x6*

as you can see i dont care too much for cubes


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: 20$
3x3: 100$
4x4: 30$
Megaminx: 300$ (seriously)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd sell my kids for perfect cubes -- you're not Satan are you?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 4, 2009)

i think you are missing something here. the stuffs you mentioned are just simply the basic element for a "perfect cube". it is possible to have two cubes "perfect" while having completely different feels. what i meant by feels are these:

type Ds feels creamy but flimsy
type Cs feel crispy and sturdy. but its sturdiness does not affect the speedyness
type As feel creamy fast and solid, yet although i said creamy fast it doesn't mean that it's speedy.

both Type A and C cut corners at wide angle, however type A's corner cutting is springy while type C's are gliding kind of corner cutting

smoothness could also be different. one could be creamy smooth(sandy surface on the cubie) while another could be slippery smooth (mirror-like surface on the cubies) etc. and being crispy doesn't mean that it's not smooth

you could even have different kind of creamyness or crispness that feels compleely diferent. what im trying to say is that personal preference is always the ultimate factor that determines whether a cube is good or not. a cube could hae the best smoohness, cornurcutting, no lockups and all that, yet it is not a person's best cube. 

a cube could be *perfect*, but it can't be the "best" cube


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i think you are missing something here. the stuffs you mentioned are just simply the basic element for a "perfect cube". it is possible to have two cubes "perfect" while having completely different feels. what i meant by feels are these:
> 
> type Ds feels creamy but flimsy
> type Cs feel crispy and sturdy. but its sturdiness does not affect the speedyness
> ...





amostay2004 said:


> I'm just giving examples. Some people might not like cubes that cut corners too much, maybe. *Just think of it as YOUR perfect cube, not anyone else's*.



I think you're missing the point of my question


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> hyunchoi98 said:
> 
> 
> > 1x1 uhhh 5 dollars
> ...



This made me lol.
I think it'd be nice to have the 'perfect' cube but in reality, I'm not good enough at any puzzle to be able to take advantage of any hardware better than the current best.


----------



## vgbjason (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: 64$
3x3:256$
4x4 256$


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 4, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i think you are missing something here. the stuffs you mentioned are just simply the basic element for a "perfect cube". it is possible to have two cubes "perfect" while having completely different feels. what i meant by feels are these:
> ...





the TITLE is very misleading.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2- A lot, not sure how much right now but a lot.
I'm content with all other cubes. No I'm not but I don't care that much about others.


----------



## Boz (Dec 4, 2009)

3x3x3 100 euros
4x4x4 500 euros
My disparities between computer solves and real solves for 4x4x4 are huge. I know i have the potential to sub 1 min on 4x4x4 but with my shitty 4x4x4 it's almost impossible.


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm with Shelley here - if there was a cube that would never need replacing then $50 would be a reasonable ask. For no other reason would I pay more than what I have already paid for a cube.
You people care way too much about the cube, and not about the cuber.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2: $40
3x3: $200
4x4: $150


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dene said:


> I'm with Shelley here - if there was a cube that would never need replacing then $50 would be a reasonable ask. For no other reason would I pay more than what I have already paid for a cube.
> You people care way too much about the cube, and not about the cuber.



+1


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 4, 2009)

$0
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/qqTimer/qqTimer.htm

I'd pay $1000 make simulators allowed in competition, but only for me. 

For real cubes:

Edit:
Actually this can be simplified to *2 for enhanced quality of puzzle and *20 for indestructible.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 5, 2009)

2x2x2: $30
3x3x3: $100
4x4x4: $80
5x5x5: $80
6x6x6: $120
7x7x7: $130
Square-1: $75
Megaminx: $90
Gigaminx: $150
Pyraminx: $30

I based it off of how much I like the event and how much it costs normally.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 5, 2009)

2x2-20
3x3-100
4x4-30
5x5-100


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay. But how much for a perfect magic?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 5, 2009)

$40 for a 4x4. Thats it.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Okay. But how much for a perfect magic?


*drools*


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 5, 2009)

2x2= $50 CAD
3x3= $150 CAD
4x4= $250 CAD
5x5= $275 CAD
6x6 or 7x7= $325 CAD


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 5, 2009)

2x2 don't care enough about it
3x3 $200
4x4 $100
5x5 $100
6x6 $125
7x7 $200


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 5, 2009)

2x2:No more than $18
3x3:~20
4x4:Under 30
5x5:Maybe a little or above 40?
6x6:Near 50
7x7:No where in hell above 80.
...Does not include shipping.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 5, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> the TITLE is very misleading.



Well I did the best I could to explain what I mean in the short span of a title. Probably could've add a 'for you' at the end, but what the heck


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 5, 2009)

alrite then.

3x3: $7
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25264


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Dec 5, 2009)

2x2: <$10
3x3: <$15
4x4: don't care
5x5: don't care
6x6: don't care
7x7; don't care


----------

